# BYU fans have a lot of class



## coyoteslayer




----------



## Rspeters

Troll


----------



## coyoteslayer

Naw just showing how hateful a lot of BYU fans can be since they have that holier than thou attitude. These fans are just sore losers. It's not the refs fault that BYU lost so why throw garbage at them? The LDS church doesn't teach this type of behavior.


----------



## Rspeters

Troll


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Rspeters said:


> Troll


What does that even mean? Troll? Good one..


----------



## HighNDry

With the emotions involved in this game, you're bound to have incidents like this. Not everyone in the LDS church lives all the teachings. In fact, I would say no one lives all the teachings all the time. The framework for goodness is there, however.

Not pointing out others weaknesses and bad behaviors, and learning to forgive is also taught. That is a real tough standard to live.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

But this clip is showing that the BYU fans are at it again.. They have to blame everyone else but the BYU team themselves.. Totally agree with coyote, that BYU prides themselves on class, and the refs did not lose the game for BYU.. Did you not see hill over pass the majority of his throws.. The fans should have his head on a platter.. He should be switched over to running back.. That's all he has going for him! I loved hearing how hill over throws because of his adrenalin.. Haha! Anyways..
And Did you not see how many fans were not only booing, but throwing trash.. That's great class.. 
Great video clip, if anyone ever says how un-classy the utes fans are.. remember to pull up this video up and remind the holy than thou byu fan!
Go Utes!


----------



## HighNDry

So--great win for the Utes. I'll be the first to congratulate them. I had them winning by a lot more than they did, but a win is a win especially on the road.

What did you Ute fans see as improvements in your teams performance? 

How do you feel you will do in the PAC12 this year?


Who do you feel will fill the roll of rival for the next two years?


----------



## outdoorser

I hate to say it, but the refs deserved that. I am not condoning such behavior, the fans shouldn't have thrown things. But geez, some of the refs calls were ridiculous. AND it goes for both sides. Utah could have been complaining too. But they won the game, so no reason.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

outdoorser said:


> I hate to say it, but the refs deserved that. I am not condoning such behavior, the fans shouldn't have thrown things. But geez, some of the refs calls were ridiculous. AND it goes for both sides. Utah could have been complaining too. But they won the game, so no reason.


See.. Any normal person would not blame the refs.. Here is another zoob fan..
The refs do not deserve that, it doesn't matter who won.. You get out there and try and ref.. Good luck.. 
Look for the short comings from your coaching staff and players, not the refs.. Like the BYU offensive cord. On the sidelines being buddy-buddy with the players.. Not so good!! 
And There is no perfect called game!! Not one!!


----------



## Rspeters

utaharcheryhunter said:


> What does that even mean? Troll? Good one..


Google it. Here's one definition for you:

'In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community'



utaharcheryhunter said:


> See.. Any normal person would not blame the refs..


These are the same refs that were reprimanded by the Pac 12 one week prior for messing up the end of the ASU vs Wisconsin game. They have a proven track record of making mistakes....in my opinion that's a very valid argument for someone who wants to claim that the refs did a horrible job that may have affected the outcome of the game.

However, all that being said, I lay most blame on Mendenhall, Anae, and Taysom Hill, in that order.


----------



## Critter

I watched the game on TV so I had the advantage of seeing all the replays on the so called bad calls and came to the conclusion that the game was called quite fair. 

But it has already been said, the ones that lost the game were the players and coaches on the field. Mendenhall is a good coach for the defense, in my opinion he has no idea of how to run a offense. Anae has a ways to go before he can actually be able to call plays for a game. Taysom Hill, is a good quarterback and not a great one. He is a below average passer and if he needs to pass he has problems throwing the ball, his main problem is that he wants to run more than he passes and doesn't have the mindset to step up into a pocket to throw the ball. But then the Y's offensive line needs t learn how to pass block.

Getting back to the refs. The Y is going to have this problem as long as they are independents, they are going to have to use other conferences refs for their games and the sad fact the refs at last Saturdays game are below standard even for the Pac 12.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Rspeters said:


> Google it. Here's one definition for you:
> 
> 'In Internet slang, a troll is a person who sows discord on the Internet by starting arguments or upsetting people,[1] by posting inflammatory,[2] extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community'
> 
> These are the same refs that were reprimanded by the Pac 12 one week prior for messing up the end of the ASU vs Wisconsin game. They have a proven track record of making mistakes....in my opinion that's a very valid argument for someone who wants to claim that the refs did a horrible job that may have affected the outcome of the game.
> 
> However, all that being said, I lay most blame on Mendenhall, Anae, and Taysom Hill, in that order.


Wow.. You couldn't sense the sarcasm rspeters? You actually gave me the definition.. Haha.. I almost pee'd myself with laughter!! Classic!! 
And I don't care who the refs are.. Of course those refs were bad.. No question there.. Just don't blame them for the loss.. Ya zoob! ( if you need the definition for zoob, just let me know, I can help you out!)


----------



## Catherder

outdoorser said:


> I hate to say it, but the refs deserved that. I am not condoning such behavior, the fans shouldn't have thrown things. But geez, some of the refs calls were ridiculous. AND it goes for both sides. Utah could have been complaining too. But they won the game, so no reason.


Really? What egregious errors did they make on either side? The only calls that I thought were the least bit controversial (2) went against the Utes, but that was probably me looking at the game through Utefan colored glasses. One thing I do know is this. If it were Utefans on the video doing this, we would have been crucified by cougarfans.

Now, H&D's questions, which are good ones.

'What did you Ute fans see as improvements in your teams performance?'

The secondary showed up and played well. Not all of Hill's throws were 20 ft over the receivers heads and they kept Hoffman in check for the most part. Their run support was also excellent. Wilson had a solid game. No turnovers! He may not be the next RG3 or kaepernick, but he is becoming a solid D1 QB, which we haven't had for a while. The running game made enough plays against the stout cougs D to keep our offense balanced.

" How do you feel you will do in the PAC12 this year?"

3-4 wins. We'll make a bowl though. Still nothing to boast about, but the Pac-12 went 29-4 in OOC games so far and is tougher than usual.

"Who do you feel will fill the roll of rival for the next two years?"

The cougs will still be our rivals and it will probably get even nastier as cougarfans let 4 straight losses, 9 of 12, and percieved slights fester for 2 years. I predict next year around this time, cougarfan will female dog and moan endlessly about us leaving it for 2 years to the point that many will want to throw up. I'll miss the rivalry though. It won't be the same next fall.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

If there is one thing that drives me crazy it is stereotyping. Any of it and to any extent. It makes my blood boil.


----------



## sknabnoj

outdoorser said:


> I hate to say it, but the refs deserved that. I am not condoning such behavior, the fans shouldn't have thrown things. But geez, some of the refs calls were ridiculous. AND it goes for both sides. Utah could have been complaining too. But they won the game, so no reason.


Preface: I don't root for either BYU or Utah.
What calls went against BYU that were bad? In fact... I believe there were two reviews by the refs that went in BYU's favor, both extremely questionable in my opinion. One could argue that BYU got lucky on a few calls.


----------



## Rspeters

utaharcheryhunter said:


> Wow.. You couldn't sense the sarcasm rspeters? You actually gave me the definition.. Haha.. I almost pee'd myself with laughter!! Classic!!
> And I don't care who the refs are.. Of course those refs were bad.. No question there.. Just don't blame them for the loss.. Ya zoob! ( if you need the definition for zoob, just let me know, I can help you out!)


Next time don't ask a stupid question. Perhaps you're the one missing the sarcasm.

Do you disagree with me that he was being a troll? If you do I have to think you're either blinded by your biases, or just plain slow.


----------



## HighNDry

Most games will have a few calls that are questionable. Sometimes they will even determine the outcome of a game, which is sad. I didn't see anything in this game that would have changed the outcome. When I watched the reply of the "touched punt" it looked like he didn't touch it. The last play of the game looked like interference, but the replay showed that the Y player was pulling the U player into him too, so a no call seemed appropriate.

There are fans that just get crazed over this rivalry, and in my younger years I would get a little crazed, but that was during the era(s) when the Utes couldn't win against the Y so I could puff my chest out and claim 5 or 6 wins in a row just like the U fans are now. To me the game meant more when the teams were in the same conference and conference championships gave it meaning.

Now it's just a game to me. I would rather spend rivalry Saturday out on a hike or fly fishing a beautiful stream or some other outdoor activity.

Still, I might have come on here and gloated a bit had the Y pulled it off. So Ute fans---Gloat away!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner

now who is being a troll?


----------



## utaharcheryhunter

Mmmk..


----------



## RandomElk16

I have watched football all my life. Maybe I don't watch enough college, but that was the first game I have seen a call challenged by a coach. I wasn't sure you could do that. Either way, it was a very defensive game and both offenses were playing sloppy. It was pretty far into the game that it was mentioned "the game has only had 2 first downs, one for each team.." 

I love the major slogan in the UFC, "never leave it in the judges hands"

The only game I have seen that could be argued as an officiating issue was a certain NFL game last year with replacement refs. Even then, if you are taking care of business and stickin it to the other team, isn't a whole hell of a lot the refs can do to stop you from winning.

This goes for any game and any team.

With that said, fans sportsmanship is very important to any program. I coach little league and we are running out of refs because no one wants to deal with the fans. No one wants to wear those strips. And as much as officials have upset me in my life, I know that without them the game isn't possible.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

I have watched the game three times now. I was there in person and I have since watched the replay. Here is my take:

1. BYU's offense sucks. Until Taysom Hill learns to control his passes, he is going to lose BYU a lot of games.

2. BYU receivers drop more balls than my seven year old.

3. Does BYU even have a tight end this year? Anae coached Harline, George, and Pitta, so this is a Taysom Hill problem. 

4. That was one of the worst officiated games I have ever seen. Honestly, the refs were HORRIBLE. They were bad both ways at times, particularly in their ignorance of extracurricular events after the whistle. BYU lost two touchdowns to the referees and their best player to a non-called helmet to helmet, so they have the greater grievance. The kick return phantom holding call alone should earn that ref a permanent dismissal and an IRS investigation. Trevor Reilly, by rule, should have been ejected for his kicking incident. The pass interference no-call on the final play was egregious neglect, but I actually prefer the refs to swallow their whistles rather than make a fake call like they did on the earlier touchdown they took away.
BYU's touchdown that wasn't and the late hit out of bounds in the fourth were both pretty bad against Utah. 
All that said, don't throw things at the refs.


----------



## outdoorser

BirdDogger, I agree with your last post 117%! Honestly everything you said is totally true. In fact, even the beginning of your post, I was at the game as well, and I too have watched the replay. You are going to really get ripped on for this post tho, as I did for mine when I said that the refs were bad.


----------



## Catherder

BirdDogger said:


> I have watched the game three times now. I was there in person and I have since watched the replay. Here is my take:
> 
> 1. BYU's offense sucks. Until Taysom Hill learns to control his passes, he is going to lose BYU a lot of games.
> 
> 2. BYU receivers drop more balls than my seven year old.
> 
> 3. Does BYU even have a tight end this year? Anae coached Harline, George, and Pitta, so this is a Taysom Hill problem.
> 
> 4. That was one of the worst officiated games I have ever seen. Honestly, the refs were HORRIBLE. They were bad both ways at times, particularly in their ignorance of extracurricular events after the whistle. BYU lost two touchdowns to the referees and their best player to a non-called helmet to helmet, so they have the greater grievance. The kick return phantom holding call alone should earn that ref a permanent dismissal and an IRS investigation. Trevor Reilly, by rule, should have been ejected for his kicking incident. The pass interference no-call on the final play was egregious neglect, but I actually prefer the refs to swallow their whistles rather than make a fake call like they did on the earlier touchdown they took away.
> BYU's touchdown that wasn't and the late hit out of bounds in the fourth were both pretty bad against Utah.
> All that said, don't throw things at the refs.


Two touchdowns? I assume you are referring to the muffed punt that wasn't. First off, you cannot advance a muffed punt. If he touched it, it would have been blown dead at the spot of recovery. The way Hill was slinging the ball, he would have sent 3 passes into the stands and Sorensen would have shanked the FG attempt. Second, when I've looked at that replay, I don't think he touched it. Replay, to me, suggested that they got it right. If the kickoff holding call was bogus, it was offset by the equally bogus personal foul on the cougs TD drive. It was even in that regard.

Regardless of the officiating, the reason the cougs lost was what you listed in 1,2,and 3, plus the Utes playing a relatively mistake free game with enough big plays. It wasn't the refs. It is kind of sad that the cougs D is as good as they are, but are wasted the past 2 years from an atrocious offense. I actually hope the cougs get their act together offensively because Van Noy and pals deserve better this year. The dude is a beast and will be fun to watch in the NFL.


----------



## Huge29

BirdDogger said:


> 4. That was one of the worst officiated games I have ever seen. Honestly, the refs were HORRIBLE. They were bad both ways at times, particularly in their ignorance of extracurricular events after the whistle.


Ding, Ding, ding...we have a winner! Most football fans don't even know what the rules are. Having been an official for 13 years it really makes me watch games objectively from that standpoint; kind of ruins a lot of fandom for me. BD just hit most of them right on the head, nearly verbatim. Indeed Riley/Reilly?? should have been ejected for fighting when he kicked the guy in the nuts after he was decleated, I don't know how that was missed, plain as day. The final PI looked really bad from the main camera angle, but you just are not going to get that call on the final play of the game. That was not a late hit against the U, a late hit would be a personal foul (contact made), the penalty was Unsportsmanlike Conduct for mouthing off/taunting (no contact made, 2 strikes = ejection), it was the 100% correct call and should have been called many times against the ewts. The muff on the punt seems crazy, but that ball did not change rotation or direction, looked like the correct call to me, but it is not advanceable regardless, so Sorenson would have missed it anyways, so same result. 
However, there was just as many calls done incorrectly against the U, the PI with 2 minutes or so left was the correct call, not sure why it was overturned. The ball being tipped only exempts PI after the tip, not before; replay officials are usually from the home team while the officials are the visiting team's, maybe it was payback?? The Y's TD was not a TD; they likely would have scored the next play from 6" out, but he was clearly down. 
As has been said, 103 times now, the officials did not win or lose the game at all, but they sure did a terrible job. The best officiated game leaves teh officials as unknown as they did not play a real part in the game, these guys left a lasting impression on me. Whitless saying after the game that the officiating was excellent....so, did he not realize that there are cameras all over showing him throwing a tantrum about the illegal substitution with 4 minutes left? He was screaming at the top of his lungs saying that they should have been given time for a sub on defense...that doesn't happen at any level, maybe he is new at this? To act like that and just minutes later say officiating was excellent, just whitless I guess. 
Throwing crap at the officials is completely out of line; this is only news because it stands out among a fan group that is normally well-behaved, if this had happened in Logan, LA, SF or SLC no one would have batted an eye as it is common place to have most people act poorly. For the LDS folks, here is a good reminder about sports and how we are not exempt from acting civil http://www.lds.org/broadcasts/article/ces-devotionals/2012/01/israel-israel-god-is-calling?lang=eng In short:


> First, let's finish the basketball incident. The day after that game, when there was some public reckoning and a call to repentance over the incident, one young man said, in effect: "Listen. We are talking about basketball here, not Sunday School. If you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen. We pay good money to see these games. We can act the way we want. We check our religion at the door." _ "_ _We check our religion at the door__"?_ Lesson number one for the establishment of Zion in the 21st century: You _never_ "check your religion at the door." Not ever.
> My young friends, that kind of discipleship cannot be-it is not discipleship at all. As the prophet Alma has taught the young women of the Church to declare every week in their Young Women theme, we are "to stand as witnesses of God at all times and in all things, and in all places that ye may be in," _not_ just some of the time, in a few places, or when our team has a big lead.


----------



## wyoming2utah

Huge29 said:


> Throwing crap at the officials is completely out of line; this is only news because it stands out among a fan group that is normally well-behaved, if this had happened in Logan, LA, SF or SLC no one would have batted an eye as it is common place to have most people act poorly.


I agree with most of what you say, but this last part just about made me puke...I have been forever made anti-BYU by its fans. It started as a young kid clear back in my elementary school days when I first attended a BYU game. BYU fans are really not much different than any others....and that video clip just shows more of the same. Sure, BYU fans might not cuss or drink as much, but they still show that same old lack of sportsmanship that most fan bases show....

...the reality is that you could find that same kind of trash throwing behavior at virtually every football game across the US!


----------



## wyoming2utah

Huge29 said:


> Indeed Riley/Reilly?? should have been ejected for fighting when he kicked the guy in the nuts after he was decleated, I don't know how that was missed, plain as day.


Actually, I am really glad that the refs didn't throw flags after every little skirmish in the game...the truth is that there were multiple incidents of after the play fighting that involved both BYU and Utah players that could have resulted in many other unsportsmanlike calls and disqualifications. You are only bringing up one incident. I like the consistency from the officials in this case...

....also, the call the Ute was flagged for taunting was bogus as well. If he should have been flagged for taunting, the BYU player should have been flagged for whining to the official for not calling a PI. Aren't both actions "unsportsmanlike"?



Huge29 said:


> The final PI looked really bad from the main camera angle, but you just are not going to get that call on the final play of the game.


And, when looking at the replays, it was quite clear that the offensive player initiated the contact and appeared to be trying to draw a call by pulling the defensive player down. IF a call were to have been made, it should have been offensive.



Huge29 said:


> so, did he not realize that there are cameras all over showing him throwing a tantrum about the illegal substitution with 4 minutes left? He was screaming at the top of his lungs saying that they should have been given time for a sub on defense...that doesn't happen at any level, maybe he is new at this?


Actually, the rules allow for the defense time to substitute players if the offense does. So, if Whit (I missed this tantrum) was complaining about not being allowed to substitute when BYU was, he had a legit beef...you can see this same thing at the pro level as well.


----------



## wyoming2utah

BirdDogger said:


> The kick return phantom holding call alone should earn that ref a permanent dismissal and an IRS investigation.


Phantom? Geez, I thought it was plain as day...BYU's #5 is being passed by Utah's #22. #5 turns to run with him, grabs #22's left shoulder pad and/or jersey with his left hand, and pulls him to the ground. The referee who threw the flag had a clear angle on it, and was in position to call it. And the flag was thrown before #28 broke into the clear. It may feel better to claim the hold didn't happen, but it did.


----------



## Catherder

I always like to read ESPN's "Bottom 10" every week, even if one of my alma maters is on it sometimes (CSU). It looks like the garbage throwers have attained some national notoriety. (read the "waiting list")

http://espn.go.com/college-football...a-slink-bottom-10-feeling-burn-being-shut-out

Maybe it is best the rivalry will take a hiatus. The Brethren may otherwise have to cancel the Y's football program due to the bad publicity. :roll:


----------



## outdoorser

FWIW ksl.com just had a story about the BYU fans throwing things at the refs, and they say the police say that the fans might face criminal charges. heres the link
https://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=2...rges-police-say&fm=home_page&s_cid=featured-1


----------



## GaryFish

First, fans shouldn't throw stuff. Period. No matter the team, fan, frustration, or whatever. Fans shouldn't throw stuff, and if they do, they should be held accountable.

Second, replays during the game showed that most of the calls that upset fans in the stadium, were the right call. 

Third, there were some bad calls. Both teams were the recipient of bad calls.

Fourth, seems all too often, like every week of non-conference games, When Pac-12 teams play in games officiated by Pac-12 officials, the Pac-12 teams always seem to win close games. Ask Utah's favorite son Gary Anderson about that. The Pac-12 has a well earned reputation of their officiating crews seeing to it that Pac-12 teams win. Utah complained about it until they were in the conference. Now all is well and good. This isn't just a frustrated Cougar fan here - nationally, the Pac-12 has the reputation of making sure their teams win. And that sucks.

That said, regardless of officials, BYU did not make the plays when they needed to. Utah did. Utah earned the win. BYU earned the loss. Props to Utah.


----------



## Packfish

is it true you can see the cancelled checks from the refs that officiate the Notre Dame games in the Vatican ?


----------

